
Made a Drag n' Drop Bot-building Platform, but No Time to Manage it - mrcabada
Last year I developed a platform to let anyone build a bot by just pure drag n&#x27; drop. (Also has coding option for the coders). It&#x27;s name is Talkbot (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talkbot.io)<p>I&#x27;m writing this post to try to find a cool human being that would like to help me. What does the platform need? Decent marketing and management knowledge, and Javascript. (NLP&#x2F;ML&#x2F;NN knowledge is a plus plus plus)<p>I believe Talkbot is a powerful platform but I just have no time to manage it and haven&#x27;t find a person to help me do it. I&#x27;ve been running the project for almost a year and I can tell it works amazing. Right now it has 1400 bots online and has analyzed a couple millions of messages.<p>I encourage you to go play with the platform, it&#x27;s free to try: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talkbot.io<p>Here&#x27;s also an article I wrote at Chatbots Magazine about the platform: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chatbotsmagazine.com&#x2F;building-a-bot-with-my-own-bot-building-tool-d0ae67ba1bd4<p>What am I offering? Commission from sales and stock options.<p>My e-mail is on my profile.
======
nmstoker
Looks good, I wish you luck bringing it to market successfully.

You might want to have someone look over the language on the documentation
pages as there a lots of subtle (and not so subtle!) mistakes:
[https://talkbot.io/docs?/Introduction-0/What-is-a-
bot?-1](https://talkbot.io/docs?/Introduction-0/What-is-a-bot?-1)

------
ffumarola
Do you monetize? What is your CAC?

~~~
mrcabada
It's free to try, and I charge if the user wants to keep a bot turned on for
more than X days. And for the cost, the server pays itself with a few users
paying.

